# NewYorker looking to Move to Toronto



## SleeplessInNY (Oct 10, 2008)

Hello everyone! I am a 30 year old american citizen, living in NY and am interested in moving to Toronto. I travel to Toronto 3-4 times a year to visit relatives and love it! Is it easier for an american to apply for a visa? about how long is the application wait? I've visited the canadian immigration website, but was hoping to get a better idea from an american who's already been thru the process. Any feedback or information would be greatly appreciated!


----------

